# Podge and Rodge Doll where can you get these dolls is Dublin?



## addob (12 Dec 2006)

Anyone know where you can get these dolls is Dublin?Thanks!dob


----------



## swgirl (12 Dec 2006)

Saw them today in Mc Cabes pharmacy in Limerick, so I'd say most pharmacies stock the same gift items.

HTH

Sw girl


----------



## purplealien (13 Dec 2006)

They are around €40 - very expensive!
You can get them in dunnes too.


----------



## kilomike (13 Dec 2006)

€40, Is that for one or two?


----------



## rubberduckey (13 Dec 2006)

Saw them in Super Valu in Churchtown over the weekend.


----------



## Decani (13 Dec 2006)

Saw them in Smyth's toy store (Tallaght) tonight. Mind you, they had an 'over 16s' policy in force to buy them.

"Careful now", "Down with this sort of thing"


----------



## ribbons (13 Dec 2006)

Dunnes Stores are selling them at €40 they also have mugs of podge & rodge and I seen slippers as well which I thought were quite cute.


----------



## Trudee (13 Dec 2006)

Saw them in MacAuliffes chemist in Sandymount.


----------



## pat127 (13 Dec 2006)

The chemist in Ballinteer had them this morning.


----------



## danaforever (13 Dec 2006)

Woodies in Sandyford Industrial Estate have them


----------



## beb28 (13 Dec 2006)

"Special Days" in Liffey Valley Shopping Centre have them. Cheaper than Dunnes - only €35. They have the mugs aswell


----------



## wirelessdude (19 Dec 2006)

any where still have the slippers?


----------



## A_b (19 Dec 2006)

they seem to be in all pharmacys


----------



## BlueSpud (19 Dec 2006)

A_b said:


> they seem to be in all pharmacys




You shouldn't have told them that, I was looking forward to getting a complete list of chemists shops in Ireland.............


----------



## Marie M (20 Dec 2006)

We'll carry on then


----------

